# Newbie in the lever gang!



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

After many months of coveting the lovely lever machines around this forum I finally joined the gang!

A little pre-mill beauty from Max arrived this morning and it only took me three sink shots before I could drink one!

Looking forward to the learning curve though!

Also looking forward to a proper tamper arriving this week.

Really enjoying reading through so many threads of others who have been on this journey before me! Cheers!

Sav










Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one welcome on board


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Welcome.

It's great when it all works. There is something special about pulling a shot through a lever machine.

I'm convinced the Espresso from my La Pav is better than from the Gaggia.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

GrowlingDog said:


> Welcome.
> 
> It's great when it all works. There is something special about pulling a shot through a lever machine.
> 
> I'm convinced the Espresso from my La Pav is better than from the Gaggia.


No doubt about it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Hiya buddy. You are going to enjoy this.


----------



## bigsav (Nov 26, 2016)

Summer holidays for a teacher can be pretty productive! I'm pleased with my progress. Especially with my DIY steam tip.

Lots of work still to do to have any kind of consistency though!

I'm going to miss my leisurely mornings pulling shots.































Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

GrowlingDog said:


> Welcome.
> 
> It's great when it all works. There is something special about pulling a shot through a lever machine.
> 
> I'm convinced the Espresso from my La Pav is better than from the Gaggia.


 I'm getting worried. The more I dig around in the posts on this forum, the more it looks like everyone has more than one espresso machine. Having just gotten into this and acquired my own espresso machine, am I soon to be wanting more? ??


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Starting with a Londinium is a good way to head off the need for more than one machine but once the bug hits it can't be ruled out ?


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Deidre said:


> I'm getting worried. The more I dig around in the posts on this forum, the more it looks like everyone has more than one espresso machine. Having just gotten into this and acquired my own espresso machine, am I soon to be wanting more? ??


 Yes... 

Only known cure is to spend time looking at different beans to go in your recent purchases and even then it's not a shoe in!

There are even "support group" meetings held from time to time called Forum days that are safe places for the terminally afflicted, although these have also been known to promote rapid onset case of shinyitis in some individuals (myself included)

Wait until you discover the varied world of brewed coffee then you can really go to town!

John


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Deidre said:


> I'm getting worried. The more I dig around in the posts on this forum, the more it looks like everyone has more than one espresso machine. Having just gotten into this and acquired my own espresso machine, am I soon to be wanting more?


You forgot to mention grinders. (Note: plural form of the noun)


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't believe there is any known cure for shinyitis.

Of course once you have settled on your Espresso machine (s) and Grinder (s) of choice, there is always other areas to explore.

Tampers, you will need at least one per machine assuming different size baskets, even then you may need more than one. I need two for my Gaggia as my double basket is a bigger diameter than the single basket.

Portafilters, you clearly need a bottomless filter for both machines.

Cups, these should of course be suitable for all different types of coffee, and be suitably colour coordinated, so you will need a good selection.

Beans, how many different monthly subscriptions is too many?

I could go on, but be assured, the spending is never ending..


----------

